# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Добавление в документ стразу нескольких позиций из справочника

## antipod13

Как добавить сразу несколько выделенных позиций из справочника, да еще и с ценами из регистра?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Как добавить сразу несколько выделенных позиций из справочника, да еще и с ценами из регистра?


Есть такая кнопка "Подбор"

----------


## antipod13

не понял

----------


## alexandr_ll

> не понял


По кнопке "подбор" вы можете отметить несколько позиций справочника с выбранными ценами и перенести их в табличную часть документа.
Есть и другие способы, например
http://infostart.ru/public/22012/

----------


## antipod13

не не подойдет
фактически мне нужно выделить несколько позиций справочника, для этого думаю можно создать новую форму списка с добавленным булевым полем . и при закрытии формы добавлять записи в форму документа, вот это не знаю как делать.

----------


## avm3110

> фактически мне нужно выделить несколько позиций справочника, для этого думаю можно создать новую форму списка с добавленным булевым полем . и при закрытии формы добавлять записи в форму документа, вот это не знаю как делать.


Для этого делается ворма выбора в том справочнике из которого будете выбирать (если "типовая форма" вдруг не подходит по "столбцам"), указываете в элементе выбора своей формы, что будете пользоваться конкретной формой выбора. И вуаля.. тут куча штатных механизмов выбора и нет необходимости гемороится "со своим велосипедом"

----------


## antipod13

я не знаю как это сделать штатно

----------


## avm3110

> я не знаю как это сделать штатно


А что значит "штатно"? Для подобного "допиливания 1С по месту" нужно безусловно переводить конфу в режим "Редактируется с сохранением поддержки" и дальше уже добавлять и менять как сказано выше

----------


## antipod13

я свою конфигурацию пишу

----------


## avm3110

> я свою конфигурацию пишу


Тогда не понятна фраза "Сделать штатно". Все что выше написано, это "штатная функциональность 1С"

----------


## antipod13

Дело в том что я не пойму почему в форме списка есть свойство множественный выбор, если от него проку нет. Я хочу что бы все выделенные позиции добавились в документ при нажатии кнопки выбор. добавились с ценами, как добавить позиции в документ я знаю, но я не знаю как отобрать все выделенные строки.

----------

